# Home made lathe cabinet project.



## Exuptoy (Mar 12, 2020)

After buying my new (to me) Atlas TV36 I thought it was worth making a cabinet so I could get my bench back!

I bought some 2x1 & 1x1 box for the frame, a quarter sheet of 5mm plate for the top and some 1x1/2 box for the fence to try and retain the swarf.




Making the fence,







Then cut the top with a rip saw fitted with a TCT blade.




Then attached the fence and seam welded the outside in the event I eventually fit a suds pump (unlikely)







Then made a frame for the bed to sit on.







Next was to attach the legs and make a frame for the base.







Before cutting a shelf. I then notched the shelf to maintain the leg position at the base in case it pulled during welding, then I attached the lower frame.




Next was to mount my cabinets and make support frames which I welded to the stand.







All that’s left it to drill the 10mm mounting plates and weld them to the top for some additional support.


----------



## brino (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice! It looks very strong.
Those drawers will be sooo useful for all the accompanying bits and tools.

-brino


----------



## Exuptoy (Mar 12, 2020)

It probably weighs around the same as the lathe so it has some ballast. Never a bad thing with a small lathe I assume? The cupboards came from Ikea and cost about £70 for all three. The steel came to roughly £150-£160 so just over £200 so less than $300. Not exactly cheap but it’s solid and should last for a long time.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 13, 2020)

There is a beautiful stainless steel heavy duty table in our dumpster at the moment , along with a bunch of other stuff . I spotted it last night going out to the compressor rooms . If I could get this thing out it would make someone a very nice lathe stand . It has 4 linear slides mounted on it also . I hate to see these things going to a landfill or melted down .


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice,

Steel is the right material for this type of project IMHO

Cheers,

John


----------



## Exuptoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Exuptoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Got my mounting plates drilled, tapped and attached then sat the lathe on the table before welding the mounts.
Removed the lathe then threw a coat of paint on it. Very pleased.


----------

